# Do GSD have delicate tummys??



## SamP (Feb 25, 2010)

Can someone plz tell me is it just his breed or him personally? My pup is 12wks 5days old. Very healthy had vet check up last week. My prob is he gets the squirts if anything new is added to his diet, i cant give him Pedigree marrow bones small treats as they defo dont agree with him. Last night he was at his first puppy class brought my own treats but the trainer asked me to use hers, small selections of processed ham & cornbeef although he enjoyed them today he has the squirts again He is being fed 3 times a day and only his last feed at 7pm will be polished off. I have to mix 2tablespoons of canned food to his kibble to get hm to eat it. Should i remove the earlier foods after 20min or allow him to graze????? He is my first GSD & i want to do things right for him. How often should i give him rawhide chew treats also?
Thanks for your :help:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think many GSD's do have sensitive stomachs. I also think many are picky eaters (though not all  ) and just not too interested in the food unless it's extra special (like when you add a bit of canned). If that's what it takes to get him to eat, that would be fine with me.

I do NOT however leave food down for more than about 5 minutes. If my dogs are hungry, they eat it right away. If not, they are really not hungry so I just pick it up until the next meal time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You may be overfeeding...I agree with MRL don't let them freefeed, it can cause problems with housetraining and you should know how much your pup is eating per meal(3x's a day for a young pup). Maybe feed later at night, so he'll have a longer stretch in between meals. I fed at 7 am 2-3pm and about 9 pm til Karlo was about 16 weeks, then went to 2x's a day.
I would not give rawhide at all, it can cause blockages. If you want a chew, get a fresh knuckle bone from the butcher. Marrow bones can cause runny poo as marrow is rich, and smoked bones can splinter, so no to smoked, too.
The knucklebone is softer, and easier to manage.
What are you feeding your pup? 
Natural balance log rolls are healthy and can be cut into small portions for treats while training.


----------



## SamP (Feb 25, 2010)

I am feeding him REDMILLS MOTHER & PUPPY FEED it was what my vet recommended for him. The knuckle bone i'm a bit worried as KING lives in the house will it stink the house out??? I gave him dried pig ear yesterday he liked it. I shall spread his feeds out & see how he goes thank


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you in Ireland? I googled the food, and couldn't find ingredients.
The knucklebone can be given in his crate and put it in the fridge or toss it after he loses interest. I usually throw them out(if the dog hasn't eaten it) after a day, when they dry out they can splinter.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

SamP if you can go into your User CP and put your GENERAL Location in (like I have The Pocono's) it will be a huge help when we give information/tips/hints. It will then show up beside each and every post with your avatar picture.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

um YES! lol...it appears that way!  I have nothing to add since I go through this and have been through this with my boy since day one.  Over feeding, too much wet, too much richness, and poor brands have all contributed to Clover's runny poo. Has he had a fecal?

He is beautiful! Love those ears!! Welcome!!


----------



## sweetliberty (Dec 25, 2007)

My girl has always had a sensitive tummy. This was complicating as a puppy because she didn't eat. If we got a cup of kibble down her in a day we were lucky. This caused massive panic because I lost 3 cats in 1 year to kidney failure, and the first sympton of that is they won't eat. I didn't have any idea about forums like this so I stupidly tried anything to get her to eat. Her breeder fed her kibble and cooked ground turkey - but she refused that. Tried other canned dog food and they went right through her. If we found something she would eat and not give her the runs, she'd snub it after 2 days. I was doing everything wrong, but didn't want her to starve herself to death. She was so skinny. Finally a vet told me she had a GSD and her dog didn't eat well till she was 2 years old. And lo and behold at 2 years old she finally showed some appetite at supper time. So now she gets fed a good supper with some chicken added and that's it. We are still very careful about snacks, products that are supposed to help her teeth and breath go through her. We gave her pigs ears when she was younger but now thay disappear too fast, she just gobbles them.

I agree with no rawhide, too many horror stories. I buy nylabones for strong chewers and have never had any problems. She needs to chew to unwind.

If you ever need to change his kibble do it very gradually.

Hope this helps a little - somtimes these dogs are complicated but they are worth it.


----------



## Mac (Jan 10, 2010)

my 5 month old has a sensitive tummy as well. though not nearly as bad as my old malamute. we started giving him a tablespoon of plain yogurt after every meal like we did for our mal and it has worked wonders for him. we also dont let him have any treats other than those we give him. we had an issue with our trainers treats as well. but after a week of the yogurt its been smooth sailing since then. also, rawhide bones would make him throw up a few hours after he finished playing with it, even if he had just a little bit of it so we stopped giving it to him.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I think i found the food. (?)
Connolly's Red Mills® U.S.A. Pet Foods - Puppy Food - Guaranteed Analysis -

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Corn, Pork Meat Meal, Oat Flour, WheatFlour, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and Citric Acid), Oat Hulls, Pea Protein, Menhaden Fish Meal, Pearled Barley, Oats, Flaxseed, Cheese, Chicken Liver, Dried Whole Eggs, Chicory Root Extract, Salt, Zinc Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum,
Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E, Vitamin B12, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Iron
Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think GSDs are notoriously hard to feed, in general. Of course there are many who are easy keepers. Many have a GI system that is easily upset. They are excellent at producing diarrhea.

I read somewhere that one of the founding dogs in the breed had GI issues. Who knows.

The breed is generally lower in intestinal IgA than others. IgA is important in maintaining gut homeostasis and the regulation of gut bacterial flora. 

Total and relative deficiency of gut mucosal IgA in German shepherd dogs demonstrated by faecal analysis -- Littler et al. 158 (10): 334 -- The Veterinary Record


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think GSD's are delicate for the first
year or so but this could be with any dog.

why did you use the trainers treats if you know
your dog has a sensitive stomach? why did the trainer want
you to use their treats?

what's processed ham and corn beef?


----------



## SamP (Feb 25, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> I think i found the food. (?)
> Connolly's Red Mills® U.S.A. Pet Foods - Puppy Food - Guaranteed Analysis -
> 
> Chicken, Chicken Meal, Corn, Pork Meat Meal, Oat Flour, WheatFlour, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and Citric Acid), Oat Hulls, Pea Protein, Menhaden Fish Meal, Pearled Barley, Oats, Flaxseed, Cheese, Chicken Liver, Dried Whole Eggs, Chicory Root Extract, Salt, Zinc Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum,
> ...


http://www.redmills.ie/products.php?id=38 Ths is the prouduct i am feeding him.hope i helps.


----------



## SamP (Feb 25, 2010)

why did you use the trainers treats if you know
your dog has a sensitive stomach? why did the trainer want
you to use their treats?

what's processed ham and corn beef? 
__________________


the trainer didnt want me using my own treats as they are biscuits. she was afraid in case another pup would choke if they ate one. i allowd king to use hers to test him really.Processed meats like spam


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

GSDSunshine said:


> I think i found the food. (?)
> Connolly's Red Mills® U.S.A. Pet Foods - Puppy Food - Guaranteed Analysis -
> 
> Chicken, Chicken Meal, Corn, Pork Meat Meal, Oat Flour, WheatFlour, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and Citric Acid), Oat Hulls, Pea Protein, Menhaden Fish Meal, Pearled Barley, Oats, Flaxseed, Cheese, Chicken Liver, Dried Whole Eggs, Chicory Root Extract, Salt, Zinc Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum,
> ...


I just can't understand why anyone would feed this to their GSD. CORN is down right bad for dogs and CAN NOT DIGEST corn. Wheat is another ingredient that is not good for dogs. Oat hulls! Come on this is just down right awful. Mononitrate OH no. Pea protein is something that a dog gets nothing from. Dairy products should not be given to dogs, Cheese.
Do yourself and most importantly your dog a favor and check out this site....Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## SamP (Feb 25, 2010)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I just can't understand why anyone would feed this to their GSD. CORN is down right bad for dogs and CAN NOT DIGEST corn. Wheat is another ingredient that is not good for dogs. Oat hulls! Come on this is just down right awful. Mononitrate OH no. Pea protein is something that a dog gets nothing from. Dairy products should not be given to dogs, Cheese.
> Do yourself and most importantly your dog a favor and check out this site....Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


 

Its not the food i'm feeding him, i posted a link to the food i am feeding him.


----------



## abbinc83 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a Huskey (kota) and a GSD (zeus) and they both have kinda sensitive stomachs. I agree with the yogurt, It really seems to help. I had to switch to lamb and rice dog food for zues and it seems to be workin. He is a very picky eater as well. He doesn't eat much at one time.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

SamP said:


> Its not the food i'm feeding him, i posted a link to the food i am feeding him.


Yes, however that site doesn't have any information about the ingredients. They are in fact the same brand. Connelly's Red Mills. One site is for Ireland and one site is for USA. So unless you can type for us the list on ingredients off of your dog food, that is all we have to go off of.

Dog brands don't typically have huge differences in what they put into dog food.


----------



## SamP (Feb 25, 2010)

*Dod feed*

OK, just been on the phone to manufactures for list of ingredients, spoke to their nutritionist. It seems the food i am feeding is their oldest brand & does contain wheat & other things that are now thought to be of no benefit. They are couriering a supply of their newest brand LEADER PUPPY JUNIOR for LARGE BREEDS which is wheat free. This is 30% protein so how long should i feed it for. It was worhwhile ringing them as they were very helpful & sending the food out for free. They have taken my numbers & i shall chat to them with any questions i have.:wild:


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

SamP said:


> OK, just been on the phone to manufactures for list of ingredients, spoke to their nutritionist. It seems the food i am feeding is their oldest brand & does contain wheat & other things that are now thought to be of no benefit. They are couriering a supply of their newest brand LEADER PUPPY JUNIOR for LARGE BREEDS which is wheat free. This is 30% protein so how long should i feed it for. It was worhwhile ringing them as they were very helpful & sending the food out for free. They have taken my numbers & i shall chat to them with any questions i have.:wild:


it still may have lots of corn in it. wheat free is not the same as grain free, so it still may be a very grain heavy food.


----------



## SamP (Feb 25, 2010)

Raw Protein 25.00%, Raw fat 13.00%, Raw fibre 2.50%, Raw ash 9.00%, Moisture Content 9.50%, Calcium 1.5%, Phosphorus 0.85%, Sodium 0.43%, Magnesium 0.10%, Iron 75 mg/kg, Zinc 70 mg/kg, Copper (Sulphate) 15 mg/kg Vitamin A 11.000 i u / k g, Vitamin D3 1.600 iu/kg, Alpha-Tocopherol (Vitamin E) 190 mg/kg, Energy 16.40 mj/kg


----------



## SamP (Feb 25, 2010)

*Puppy*









*Leader Puppy*







*An extra unique balanced diet for your Puppy. Young pups are growing very rapidly and need to establish all the soft tissues (ie. muscles, tendons etc.) as well as bone in their first months of life. It is essential that your puppy gets the correct nutrients in the correct amount at this important stage of growth. Leader Puppy from RED MILLS is what your puppy needs. Improper nutrition at this stage can lead to incorrect skeletal development, bone abnormalities and these conditions can be irreversible.*​

*• The Calcium to Phosphorus levels are fully balanced and in line with the rapidly growing pup.*​ 
*• Contains unique quality ingredients such as milk and eggs for improved amino acid profile.*​ 
*• Small Puppy friendly extruded pellet.*​ 
*• All the quality ingredients in the correct proportion for the growing puppy.*​ 
*• Contains L-Carnitine assists correct development of growing dogs.*​ 
*• Contains Creatine and Betaine to promote muscle power as part of a healthy exercise regime.*​ 
*• Contains FOS and MOS for optimal digestive and immune health.*​ 
*• Contains Vitamin C and Beta-Carotene - anti oxidants for sustained health and vitality*​ 

Raw Protein 30.00%, Raw fat 16.00%, Raw fibre 2.00%, Raw ash 9.00%, Moisture Content 10.00%, Minerals, Calcium1.5% Phosphorus 0.85%, Sodium 0.48%, Magnesium 0.09%, Iron 75 mg/kg, Zinc 70 mg/kg, Copper (Sulphate) 25 mg/kg, Selenium 0.2 mg/kg, Vitamin A 10.000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 2.000 iu/kg, Alpha - Tocopherol (Vitamin E) 200 mg/kg, Digestible Energy 16.8 mj/kg






This is the new feed they recommended to me???​​​​


----------

